# Last year for the Tsuru



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mexico's beloved taxi is finished. Popular because they are so cheap and run forever with little or no repair, they are being phased out because of the new official standard on automotive security, which requires that auto makers make use of all available technologies to guarantee maximum safety by 2019.

The new standard means that vehicles must have safety features such as ABS braking systems, airbags, headrests, seatbelts, windshield defoggers and a dashboard reminder to wear seatbelts, among other stipulations.

New safety standards mean no more Nissan Tsurus


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Also means more thefts to provide airbag supply. 

Do they sell Prius? I just got a 2007 and was wondering about servicing in case of a breakdown.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Also means more thefts to provide airbag supply.
> 
> Do they sell Prius? I just got a 2007 and was wondering about servicing in case of a breakdown.


We were at a Nissan dealer when he told us that he would sell out quickly because everyone wants a cheap car. The Tsuru simply is not designed to accept airbags and retooling would not be cost effective. 

We were looking at a Nissan Frontier but when I found out that they merged with Renault that did it for me. My experience with Renault is that they make everything as cheaply as possible. The quality has suffered since this merger. Also Nissan is the most stolen vehicle in Mexico.

I am now looking at a Toyota Hilux, super dependable as we do not want to break down on the highway and we travel a lot within Mexico. The Hilux is the most popular vehicle in Australia and has been made for 50 years under different nameplates. The 2017 has a 2.7 liter with a 5 speed manual transmission which will be a lot better than the 5.7 liter 8 cylinder I'm now driving. It rides like a billy goat cart but I'll pour two 5 gallon buckets full of cement and let them harden then put them in the bed to soften the ride. Once the warranty is done I'll remove one of the leafs from the springs as we don't haul heavy loads.

I assume you are talking about a Toyota Prius? If so, yes, I don't know of any plans to discontinue the Prius.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The Tsuru get about 50 mpg and is designed for anyone under 5'4".


----------

